
Snowden warns new surveillance measures will outlast the coronavirus - fraqed
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/03/25/snowden-warns-the-surveillance-states-were-creating-now-will-outlast-the-coronavirus/
======
boznz
I was asked by my biggest client to put miradore on my personal phone so they
could track my self isolation as part of the government regs, I did it because
it is probably benign and they need to comply also doesnt seem the best time
to look like an arsehole but it will be uninstalled the second the crisis is
over.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
No worries, the „crisis is over” is probably out of equation.

„Look, can’t you simply keep it installed? You didn’t have anything to hide
when the crisis was on. Surely you have nothing to hide now. Right? Right?!”

~~~
squarefoot
A bit too weak. The official motivation IMO will be "...but the virus can
evolve, then get back next year killing people of all ages. You wouldn't want
innocent children to die, would you?".

